# 19 inch widescreen LCD. How to set resolution ?



## din (Jul 23, 2007)

*[Edit]Solved it, Please see my post below ...[/Edit]*
I am having problem with my 19 inch widescreen LCD. I know the correct resolution should be 1440*900. But I can't see it in the list, any suggestions ? At present it looks like kinda stretched (1280*1024). This one is Viewsonic VA1903wm and I am on Win XP.


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 23, 2007)

dude.... what's ur graphics card. or integrated graphics, which one?

there's a few tools to force resolutions, but it depends on what gfx u are using.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 23, 2007)

Whats the Graphics Card? I think there is a tool for Nvidia Gfx cards to force resolution.


----------



## din (Jul 23, 2007)

OK, mine is integrated, no seperate graphics card. Is that a problem for widescreen type resolutions ? Motherboard is Asrock K7VM4. Shared memory 64 MB.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 23, 2007)

The problem is, VIA UniChrome is very old. Support for wide-screen may or may not be there. You should upgrade to the latest drivers and check it out. You can always use Powerstrip to force resolution.

Before getting the LCD, you should've checked out if there is support for widescreen or not. I believe driver update should fix the problem. Don't forget to enable ClearType too.


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 23, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> The problem is, VIA UniChrome is very old. Support for wide-screen may or may not be there. You should upgrade to the latest drivers and check it out. *You can always use Powerstrip to force resolution.
> *
> Before getting the LCD, you should've checked out if there is support for widescreen or not. I believe driver update should fix the problem. Don't forget to enable ClearType too.



well the thing is powerstrip does not always work, though in his case it should I guess.


----------



## din (Jul 23, 2007)

OK, it seems powerstrip is not working .. I will try again though.

Buying a graphics card will solve this ?


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 23, 2007)

sure it will


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jul 23, 2007)

If the system is old then buying a graphic card (pci/agp card) will still not solve that, as not many pci cards support wide screen, few agp card will do but wont have dvi port to run this wide screen.

There are so many LCD discussion here you should have read it before buying.

My friend 2 days ago bought the wide screen & he too got stuck & cant do anything about this now except changing the comp. The dealers in india do not tell this fact that these screens are not going to work optimally on older systems & the image will remain stretched.


----------



## ashnik (Jul 24, 2007)

yes it is the old onboard GFX chip that's causing the problem..
works fine with nVidia 6150 onboard chip though.
Buy a decent AGP card..


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2007)

OK, just called the dealer from whom I bought the Pro/ Motherboard. He said the AGP card will solve it. 1500 or so. Hope that will solve this issue. Will try it and will post details.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jul 24, 2007)

1500/- card wont have the dvi port which is required to get the best performance from these wide screen.

If he can replace (provided you want it) the wide screen with a regular 19 inch that will be better for you without buying the card.

My friend is now trying it for a replacement.


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2007)

OK, solved it. Pretty happy 

The card is NVIDIA GeForce FX5200.

I am not sure whether this is a good card, but it worked for me 

After installing it automatically set resolution to 1440 x 900 which is perfect for my widescreen LCD

Thanks a lot for your suggestions friends, that really helped.

Meantime, the price is Rs.1508

.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jul 24, 2007)

thats a good agp card supporting widescreen & the only option I found for my friend too, but does not have the dvi port.

Just for info to all others, all nvidia cards support custom resolution & widescreen.


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you, so it is not a bad card ? Great

dvi port - thats for connecting TV etc rt ? Not worried on that as I use this in my office and only for work.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jul 24, 2007)

DVI is digital video interface & its used for connecting monitor with it not the TV. Its better than the analog signal & gives clearer & better color.


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2007)

OH, sorry, didn't know that. Thanks for the info.

Anyway pretty happy with the present resolution and working of LCD. so no worries


----------



## pannaguma (Jul 24, 2007)

welcome to the Nvidia GeForce FX5200 CLUB


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 25, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Thank you, so it is not a bad card ? Great
> 
> dvi port - thats for connecting TV etc rt ? Not worried on that as I use this in my office and only for work.


 
It certainly is not bad card dude, but jus old, I too had this card long back (7-8 months back) then upgraded to Nvidia GE Force 7600 GS (I too hv a Samsung LCD 19" Monitor).

Ur FX 5200is perfect for ur needs...  so dnt worry and jus be happy to do ur work 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------

